# Brave programs from past recitals...



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Today is Julian Bream's 85th birthday. I was thunderstruck with this program he played once. I didn't hear it, but would have loved it! He is the true king for all guitarists!


----------

